# Anyone else having trouble with the image host?



## DDDorian (May 21, 2009)

The image host keeps giving me errors whenever I try to upload pics and has been for the last day or so. This is what I get:


```
Fatal error: Call to undefined function imagecreatefromjpeg() in /home/sevenstr/public_html/forum/includes/vbimghost_include.php on line 175
```

Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## El Caco (May 21, 2009)

Image host has been a disaster for me forever. IIRC you are with Internode as well right? If so I think that might be our problem.


----------



## El Caco (May 21, 2009)

Nope you are *WITH SOME OTHER PROVIDER THAT A CERTAIN SUPER-HANDSOME MOD WOULD PREFER WASN'T ADVERTISED*, maybe it's an Aussie thing?


----------



## DDDorian (May 21, 2009)

Maybe, I don't know. It's worked fine for me right up until now


----------



## Harry (May 21, 2009)

I'll try this out and see if I get this error or not too.


----------

